# S&W model 629 44 mag holster questions



## JDGRIFF (Sep 21, 2021)

Anyone know the best holsters for my S&W model 629 44 mag w 6 inch barrel? I'm considering either a leather cowboy style or a tactical style. Is there such a thing as a tactical holster for this weapon? Any body know of best manufacture for both/either?


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

JDGRIFF said:


> Anyone know the best holsters for my S&W model 629 44 mag w 6 inch barrel? I'm considering either a leather cowboy style or a tactical style. Is there such a thing as a tactical holster for this weapon? Any body know of best manufacture for both/either?


Myself I prefer Galco. I don't know if there is such a thing as a tactical holster for a .44 Magnum revolver? I've never heard of one. A 44 Magnum is typically used as a back up weapon for hunting or out in the field. Not that it can't be used for it, but because of it's size, weight, limited amount of rounds and recoil it's not really that practical for self defense against two legged predators. I've never heard of any police or military agencies using them for tactical purposes. Galco Holsters and Ammo Carriers


----------



## bigtex10mm (Apr 1, 2021)

I carry my 4" stainless Ruger Redhawk in this Diamond D cross chest holster. It has an easy release strap that hooks over the hammer.


----------

